# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  16 week contest prep cycle opinion

## ptyrimosfitness

First post here guys and posting in behalf of a friend I'm helping with his prep. Im planning out his nutrition and training and he wants to compete in a show in mid October. He did a cycle of Test-cyp and eq before but now he will be going balls deep for the show.

He is quite lean and has a lot of quality muscle in his frame (we are still on a "bulking" caloric surplus though) and planning to start trimming fat early february. The AAS will start on April for 16 weeks until show day. 

week 1-2 : Test-e 250mg
week 3-4 : test-e 500mg + 400mg EQ
week 5-6 : test-e 750mg + 400mg EQ
week 7-8 : test prop 350mg + 350mg masteron + 350mg Tren ace
week 9-12 : test prop 450mg + 300mg masteron + 200mg tren ace + 200mg tren hex + 40mg var(ED)
week 13-14 : 60mg var + 50mg winnie + 20mg halo + 25mg arimidex + 20mg nolva (ED) 
week 15-16 : 60mg var + 75mg winnie + 40mg halo + 25mg dex + 40mg nolva (ED)

*Caber will be on hand if needed from the tren

thinking to add a fast acting test pinning 3 times a day to his regime on 4 weeks out but I'm not sure about it. Also, Should HCG be part of the pre contest cycle 5-6 weeks out or should we leave it for purely pct purposes

Peptides, HGH and slin are out of the question (and his budget tbf)

Any input on this? anything you guys would change? Is it long/short enough for prep? I would appreciate all your comments and input  :Smilie:

----------


## Metalject

1. Starting prep in Feb for an Oct show? No need to start dieting that early, that's too much. You said he was already lean too, so that makes it even more so too early. 

2. No need to tapper the testosterone doses up. There's no benefit in this. 

3. No need for both Tren -a and Tren-hex...if you're using both just because that's what you have then it's fine but there's no benefit in using both. Personally I prefer Tren-a just because you can quickly add or take away dosing amounts. 

4. I would run Tren and Masteron all the way up through the last week. These do not cause water retention. 

5. Var, winny and halo, that's a butt load of orals and a lot of liver stress. I'd drop the Anavar and run Winstrol and that's it. With the Tren and Masteron in the plan he should be very hard. I wouldn't add Halo unless you're just desperate and something went wrong. 

6. Testosterone - play it by ear. Don't assume you'll cut it all out at the end. If he's looking great you don't want to mess with it. Never assume weeks or in this case months out that it will go one way versus another. 

7. Will need arimidex the entire cycle and heavily towards the end. No need for nolvadex in this plan. 

8. HCG use is fine but I do not prefer it towards the end of prep.

----------

